# Avante Maltese



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

http://avantemaltese.com/index_files/Page450.htm

Very nice pedigree! It looks like they are Thriller's grand-pups.

They are too cute, especially the boy! 

Enjoy!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gosh, they both are so precious :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: they are both adorable but i love the boys look.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Jan 9 2009, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702096


> :wub: :wub: they are both adorable but i love the boys look.[/B]



Same here!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 9 2009, 01:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702014


> http://avantemaltese.com/index_files/Page450.htm
> 
> Very nice pedigree! It looks like they are Thriller's grand-pups.
> 
> ...


These babies are Shoni's 1/2 sibblings. Their Mom is Shoni's Mom. Liberty has really nice babies. Their Dad is Mary Ann's new stud.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Happy (dad) is adorable. Those look like some darling pups!!


----------

